# Ca18det



## dguittar2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Does anyone know if a ca will fit the 5 speed LSD trans that come in 91-91 stanzas?

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

If the '91 Nissan Stanza in question has the CA20E engine, then yes. All CA-series bellhousings are identical, and therefore, will work not considering other problems such as space and mounts. You may have to change halfshafts and CV axles, though. The transmission's input shaft should also be the same.


----------

